

Ask HN: How can content based sites make money? - just_throw_away

How can primarily content based websites make money? for example, how can websites like stackoverflow, xkcd, theoatmeal can make money? Should there be customized method for the particular content, like jobs portal for stackoverflow and print comics for theoatmeal?<p>Besides advertising and referrals what are other ways to monetize content based websites.<p>Thanks.
======
bdfh42
I think you have already identified the answer. It is based upon the needs or
disposition of the site visitors/users.

Stackoverflow has a self qualifying audience that is ready to be offered a
job/employee matching service.

You have to find that same match for any content site that needs to generate
anything more than enough income to run itself - when vanilla advertising will
probably meet the need.

I have a similar issue with a site I am working on - it is not yet clear how
the audience demographic will settle down. Once it starts to jell then we can
probably work from there. In the mean time we are adding some value added
services that can be charged for.

------
m2mapps
Is every website not content-based by definition?

